

Project-management-as-a-service (Validation needed) - marcamillion

Do you have projects that you want overseen or managed, but don't have the time to do it yourself?<p>Let's connect.<p>I will give you a flat fee quote and see it to completion.<p>Web apps, iPhone Apps, and anything that can be handled remotely via email, Skype, Dropbox, Basecamp, etc. are the only things that will work.<p>I suspect this may be able to work as an actual startup, so I am testing the concept.
======
brudgers
Project management typically requires a person to do properly, I don't see it
being highly automated. Therefore, it doesn't scale in the way that the term
"startup" implies.

What it sounds like you have is a consultancy. There's nothing wrong with
that. But you probably won't attract the same sort of investments for
something so labor intensive.

Good Luck.

------
sixQuarks
I could see this working if you are able to hire and train project managers to
be good at one specific thing.

